
The amazing survival (so far) of Deutsche Bank - bootload
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/opinion/alan-kohler/the-amazing-survival-so-far-of-deutsche-bank/news-story/89259f106d190ea059ece1f83421e10c
======
patricklorio
uBlock prevents me from visiting the page.

~~~
gorhill
More accurately: uBlock Origin does not prevent you from visiting the page, it
warns you that the page you where redirected to belongs to a hostname which is
blocked by one of the filter lists.

From there, you can make an informed decision on whether you want to continue
by clicking the "Temporarily" or "Permanently" button.

